

Flight site hacker 'identified' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8244028.stm

======
geofffox
I don't want to minimize what happened, but isn't threatening to file criminal
charges unless another party pays you money called extortion? I'm sure some
fine attorney will show me the error of my ways (and I will appreciate the
education).

